

Check out the bad style in the Liferay developers book - croggle
http://imgur.com/swMKWPY
Putting Java in the JSP and using a StringBuilder to generate HTML... Nice!<p>Ironically, one of the subsequent chapters is about writing clean code in the platform..
======
croggle
Putting Java in your JSP and using a StringBuilder to create HTML.. Oh dear.

Ironically, one of the subsequent chapters is on clean / quality code in the
platform....

